# Desperate Housewives



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Just to let you know, it's back on next Wednesday. I can't wait


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw it advertise this morning, cant wait


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Can't wait either, the last series was far far too short!!

RLH


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

does it start next week only saw it advertise last night and it said continues next week? Could be me taking it the wrong way


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

its a continuation of the series that was on. There was a break in it because of the writers strike. Ugle betty is also due back


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I see   that makes sense


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ugly Betty as well       

All I need now is the start of the new series of Grey's Anatomy and ER and my life will be complete   Sadly I have to wait till the New Year for ER - I can't wait to see who died in the ambulance at the end of the last series!!

RLH


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

fantastic roll on next week xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Wooo hoooooooooooooo

thanks , just  sky +  it  now    

luv  sue


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't wait!  DH can though


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

The new series starts on Sunday on E4!!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

ooooh tina -you couldn't remind me nearer the time could you?  

B xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw it advertised, 5 years in front or something?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

B, of course I will hun  

Dakota, yep, it's 5 years in the future and it looks really funny what's happened to Gabby


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

The new season looks really good 

cant wait till sunday


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

did anyone watch it last night on E4? 

It was great xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

No, I missed it as I'm going to watch it Wednesday.

Can you let me know if your going to talk about the episodes on Sunday as I can add a Spoilers warning to the title so that people can be warned before they read. Please don't post what happens until I change the title if you are going to  

Tina xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop. Completely forgot it was on last night.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes please do as I don't watch it until Wed and have to mod this thread so will have to do it with my eyes shut  

Cat x


----------

